# Losi Mini Slider - lube for gearbox??



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Hi guys.

I'm looking to have my gear box working as free as possible on my Losi Mini Late Model. I've been using the white grease that comes in the spare gear kit but I find it to be a little thick. Any suggestions for something better? What do you use, and how often do you re-lube everything?

Any help will be appreciated.

Patrick


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I run the Losi ball diff and don't lube any of the gears.

When I ran the geared diff, I used the white grease. By using more or less of the grease you can cause an effect similar to the ball diff but not as effective.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just use the white grease on the gear diffs little tiny gears run the other 3 gears dry. If it starts to get real noisy check the brass drive gear it will wear in time.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Just use the white grease on the gear diffs little tiny gears run the other 3 gears dry. If it starts to get real noisy check the brass drive gear it will wear in time.


+1

since the gears are not metal-on-metal they are considered _self-lubricating _and all adding grease to them does is slow down your tranny and adversly affect the overall speed of the car :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You can use the grease when packed heavy to act like a ball diff that is tightened and if packed light it will act like a ball diff that is set loose. This can help on a carpet track especially. I am talking about the amount of grease you put on the spyder gears in the gear cluster. As Bud said you don't need to grease the three big gears. This will not slow your car down. I ran laps that were the same speed with either set up. I like the ball diff better because it is adjustable and doesn't need to be rebuilt as often.


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

mini_racer said:


> +1
> 
> since the gears are not metal-on-metal they are considered _self-lubricating _and all adding grease to them does is slow down your tranny and adversly affect the overall speed of the car :thumbsup:


I'm agree with you:thumbsup:,lub is important when is metal to metal.If is metal to plastic,don't add anythings.

Frank D:wave:


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Hey Frank, see ya at the track on the 9th?


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, i m here !:thumbsup:

See Ya Pat:wave:

Frank D


----------



## nsanderson92 (Oct 10, 2007)

um i just use like 50 weight shock oil sumthen thick but not gummy i work pretty good if you can get the tranny case to halfway seal


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Update

I've been a satisfied No-TrannyLube user for weeks now. Just clean and lube the bearing every week and I'm good!


----------

